# Carbon Filter Dry Box.



## duffman (Mar 15, 2009)

I need to make a drying box to get rid of the smell. I cant have it stinking at all really.
I got these instructions on how to make a carbon filter-
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470 (replace x with t)
i plant on getting a big tupperware box and attacking it like a vent on a toilet kind of. I dont want to make a fan but do you think its necessary?
it would look like follows...


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 15, 2009)

If you cram buds in a tight space like that, you have no choice but to use some sort of fan, especially if you are using a carbon type filter.  A dc computer fan with a 7 to 12 volt power source would be all you need for a tupperware box.

No air movement inside would easily create 90% or more humidity with 'wet' buds.  Mold would ruin them within 3 to 4 days.


----------



## duffman (Mar 15, 2009)

could i run the fan off a battery


----------



## duffman (Mar 15, 2009)

obviously i could...
so would i just rig the fan up on the box sucking air in there through the carbon filter and that will be enough to stop the buds going moldy?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes - since a battery is dc volts.  It depends on the battery.  A 9 volt battery may not have enough amp-hours to last very long.  It may take several wired in parallel to give enough 'life'.

A 12 volt car battery is a different story.  That should give long life to a computer fan.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 15, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> obviously i could...
> so would i just rig the fan up on the box sucking air in there through the carbon filter and that will be enough to stop the buds going moldy?



I would 'suck' the air out of the box.  Not 'blow' it in if you are concerned about smell.


----------

